
Show HN: Spase.io – A new kind of planner - sahil50
http://spase.io/?in=hackernews
======
vikingcaffiene
So this is neat in terms of the technical prowess it took to put together. I
really want to make that clear up front because its impressive in that regard.
The animation is super smooth (at least on chrome), and it looks really cool.
Its amazing whats possible on the web these days.

The actual functionality of this tool itself confuses me. Why would I ever
want to visualize my schedule in this manner and with this kind of a UI? When
I go to make a new appointment of visualize my week/month/year/life I have
never yearned for a UX that looked anything like this. Furthermore, dragging
to whatever I want to see (ala google maps) potentially way far in the future
would make me pull my hair out. I don't really understand how it solves
anything around this problem space. I dunno maybe I just don't get it.
Regardless my hats off to the people who made this and I wish them good luck.

~~~
sahil50
Thank you! It took a while to put together, but the reason I made it was to
literally help me look forward to the day.

I found that with my previous calendar, a lot of attention was lost to the
past.

Any thoughts about the "Grid" mode, and "Shift" which might speed up
navigation?

Sahil sahil@spase.io

------
sahil50
Hey HN -

My name is Sahil, and I'm excited to share this v1 of Spase.io with you. It's
a 3D planner where time moves forward, instead of in 7-day loop-de-loops, so
that when you see stuff in the future, it really looks like the future.

So if you have a project deadline, a birthday party, or a reminder to do
laundry, that event will actually register spatially in your mind as in the
future.

Spase.io clearly not as powerful as Google Calendar or Todoist but it does
hack your brain to focus on the future.

What do you like about this v1, and what do you want to see it become?

\- Sahil

~~~
entropie
I dont see any points in the 3D for the given "problem" (shedule planing). No
value is added right now.

For example, if you could have multiple calendars on top of each other (with
transparency to view layers below) that would be some actual value.

Right now its just eye candy. I for one dont need eye candy.

------
aloukissas
Please, please add an easter egg where I can mark tasks as complete by firing
at them with a Doom2-like shotgun and they explode!

~~~
sahil50
Hahaha is this the one?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4VHUXV77hA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4VHUXV77hA)

Will add to feature list asap.

~~~
aloukissas
Oh yeahhhh! Also, play Doom 2 ASAP! iddqd ftw.

------
sandebert
Tried it on mobile, got blue screen with no info. Backed out, did not upvote.

~~~
sahil50
For this v1, mobile is read-only :/

But on desktop you could make an account, create events, and then read events
on your phone!

~~~
Waterluvian
Please make it say that when on mobile! :)

~~~
sahil50
Done!

~~~
jsjohnst
Still blue screen for me after typing in a handle on iOS.

~~~
sahil50
Sorry about the blue screen. Just now I added a note which recommends joining
on a desktop first. Will add whole mobile signup flow in v2.

------
greatNespresso
It does not seem to work on mobile ( chrome, S7) :/ looked cool on paper
though

~~~
sahil50
Right, the 3D view doesn't show on mobile. It's a condensed 2D view on mobile.

~~~
greatNespresso
I must be doing something wrong as I just get a blue screen with nothing to
interact with. Is there a special handle to use ?

~~~
sahil50
Nope you're not doing anything wrong. I just gave no directions lol.

To get going, head to spase.io on desktop, make an account (with your handle
of choice) then you're good to go.

Desktop is where you can create, read, delete events. Mobile is read only (for
now).

~~~
greatNespresso
Thanks for the reactivity !

------
helb
Looks pretty (not really smooth in Firefox, but still). I'll stick with 2D,
though.

If you like the time-distance mapping idea, this 1D calendar might be worth
trying: [http://www.oneviewcalendar.com/](http://www.oneviewcalendar.com/)
(i'm not affiliated in any way, just used it for a while). Some old threads on
HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=oneviewcalendar.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=oneviewcalendar.com)

~~~
sahil50
Cool, thanks for linking the threads

------
Existenceblinks
I have an idea that I haven't had enough knowledge to build, that is new
visual for folders hierarchy based on physical sense ux.

This kind of visual navigation would help user to define their own physical
nested shapes like House, Rooms, Desks, Folders Files etc. This eliminates the
weak points of dumb nested folders. This also helps in real physical world in
putting personal items somewhere in the house, because in computer world you
can "search"!

It would be interesting to see urban visual to store items in weird hierarchy
such as year > month > date > items.

Good stuff

~~~
sahil50
Interesting. Are you thinking like a 3D Dropbox or 3D Finder/Explorer?

~~~
Existenceblinks
Kind of 3D Explorer, the same way you put stuff in your house. Home directory
is a whole house, then rooms for several categories, something like that. It's
not a new idea I think some people had tried.

~~~
helb
There are several 3D file managers, like this pretty old one:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn_(file_manager)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn_\(file_manager\))
(featured in Jurrasic Park)

Oh, and MS Bob. Not really 3D, but maybe a bit closer to the house/room/desk
analogy:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Bob](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Bob)

------
mft_
FYI, smooth in Chrome, but quite a slow frame rate in Safari. Also takes
90-100% of a whole core when it's animating at all, on a 2.9Ghz 2017 Mac Pro.

~~~
sahil50
Thx for the heads up. Is the frame rate in Safari consistently slow?

~~~
mft_
Seemed to be, whenever it was moving.

(High processor usage with both browsers, BTW, not just Safari.)

------
jamesb93
Sorry but this seems like a classic 'if you have a hammer everything seems
like a nail'. There is no problem with the two dimensions that a traditional
calendar has. Want to know whats in the future? Turn the page or look further
to the right and to the bottom. This just makes it harder to see certain
groupings like months/weeks etc.

~~~
sahil50
Is it ridiculous to say that there is some value in mapping time to distance?

~~~
brentonator
I think this would be better implemented by making a linear calendar. In
either case, the UX of navigating through time is bad.

------
xutopia
Nice tech demo. Looks more like a good UI for making a game. Not sure what
advantages it has over an existing 2D version though.

~~~
sahil50
Thanks for the compliment. In my mind the biggest advantage was - and reason
for building it - was to help me take a Day 1 approach to life. That every
moment is the youngest you'll ever be. Not quite so apparent when all the days
of the year are projected on a flat surface and arranged in rows.

------
jkeat
Cool idea and great execution! The paper airplanes are a nice touch.

I'd suggest making it a little more clear which day is selected and a lot more
clear which item is selected (plus editable text/color/date).

Also, is there a way to make my calendar private? Public-by-default doesn't
seem wise.

Would love a tech write up :)

~~~
sahil50
Thanks for the feedback! Definitely features I should implement. Would love to
get a back-and-forth going at sahil@spase.io if you have more ideas!

------
owens99
Nice work. It's a little too heavy (not snappy enough) for my personal taste,
but I like the concept and the site is overall impressive. Have you thought
about making a desktop or mobile app? Might make it more responsive.

------
Sophistifunk
I'm sure this works great at impressing people who wear ties, or as demo reel
for FUI work, but I couldn't even bother waiting for the intro animation to
finish. Do not want.

~~~
sahil50
Well, I do sometimes like to think of life as FUI work

------
sahil50
Extra note: if you'd like to share feedback via email, hit me up at
sahil@spase.io

I'll be sure to respond in < 15min!

Any feedback at this stage will go a long way into improving the product.

------
chaostheory
I can see using this with an AR or VR system.

Super Medium? [https://www.supermedium.com/](https://www.supermedium.com/)

~~~
sahil50
Cool idea. Do you see yourself using this in Oculus or Vive?

Btw the Supermedium guys are great. I think they worked on A-Frame, which was
really key to making this.

~~~
chaostheory
I would once the resolution is good enough for programming

------
ummonk
This reminds me of the computer UI in movies from the 90s.

------
glafa
reminds me of fsv, the 3d file manager

[http://fsv.sourceforge.net/](http://fsv.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
eckmLJE
It's A Unix System
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFUlAQZB9Ng](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFUlAQZB9Ng)

------
ReedJessen
Seeing something that I am dreading physically "looming" in the distance would
poke my anxiety button pretty hard.

------
cerberusss
Looks pretty cool

~~~
sahil50
Hey thanks

------
benmcnelly
After sign up the login link you get emailed seems to have an API key in it,
but doesn't log you in.

~~~
sahil50
Ah might be an edge case - can you click the login link from the same device &
browser you made the account on? i.e. not your phone

------
jotm
Reminds me of The Brain/Personal Brain and the Firefox 3D view (no longer
available).

~~~
sahil50
Mozilla/Firefox has done some amazing work with 3D

------
SalimoS
On iPad it doesn’t respect the “Request Desktop Site”

It revert to the /_phone

------
dna_polymerase
I can literally hear my battery die as my Intel "GPU" tries to apologise for
JavaScript's 3D-capabilities.

No way I would ever use this. But I have to admit that it is a nice demo and
certainly a good portfolio project.

------
barbecue_sauce
It’s a Unix system, I know this!

~~~
guessmyname
Context:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxIPcbmo1_U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxIPcbmo1_U)

~~~
sahil50
Blast from the past

